# THE FINAL VERDICT: Pidge"boy" Laid an Egg!!



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

So last month, with everyone's advice, I determined that my bowing, dancing, attacking, extremely loudly cooing PidgeGirl was a boy, despite some stories of hens with maleish behavior. Well a few days back, due to "his" insisting dancing and cooing, I set up a little nest for Pidge in the bathroom and he settled down happily while I planned to go out and find him a fake egg to play daddy to. 










Then to me and my boyfriend's surprise tonight, when we arrived home to a particullarly fat pidge in the nest, and greeted his adorable pudginess with the usual handling and petting, Pidge's tail started twiching oddly so we set him down. So yup, after watching in frightened awe at our "boy" swatting and wiggling, we peaked under the tail and there was THE EGG.










It's not fertile ofcourse since she is single, so I know it's not _too_ exciting for you all, but I am just still in shock that she's a SHE. After all the bowing and cooing....it's a girl! 










I'm so proud of her! Now I know for SURE she's my little Pidgegirl (whom we had named Babysaurus, but still just usually call Pidge).  So I'll agree that you can never be so sure!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is the "sweetest" picture...........may seem silly to some but it is a relief for whatever reason to actually KNOW what sex your bird is. She looks very happy sitting on that egg. 
There should be another one tomorrow...........


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

So now I need to ask... How long should I let her sit on it? And if I take away the nest after, the eggs should stop right? And how long should I wait until she is allowed to lay one again?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The ultimate proof!*



tsaurus said:


> So now I need to ask... How long should I let her sit on it? And if I take away the nest after, the eggs should stop right? And how long should I wait until she is allowed to lay one again?


Congratulations on the egg

Let her sit on it as long as she will, she will also lay another in 48 hours. She needs her calcium reserves replenished as well as needs a break from laying. You don't want a hen that is laying all the time, it is not good for them long term. If you take it away she will lay again.

You might want to get a couple of plastic dummy eggs to replace those, as they may get smelly, or boil them.

If she is in love with you she will lay again once she grows tired of the eggs. If you pet her, please pet her around the chest not on her back, that stimulates the reproduction activity. I have a hen, named Mieke who has not layed anymore eggs since I stopped petting her on her back, she is such a cutie but in love with me.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Another pijie fooling us.
She is such a darling.

Let her sit on the egg/s until she abandons them. Most of the times it is around three weeks. That gives her enough time to recover.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Really,really cute. So is the way you talk about her.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

tsaurus said:


> *So last month, with everyone's advice, I determined that my bowing, dancing, attacking, extremely loudly cooing PidgeGirl was a boy, despite some stories of hens with maleish behavior*. Well a few days back, due to "his" insisting dancing and cooing, I set up a little nest for Pidge in the bathroom and he settled down happily while I planned to go out and find him a fake egg to play daddy to.
> *So yup, after watching in frightened awe at our "boy" swatting and wiggling, we peaked under the tail and there was THE EGG.*
> 
> *So I'll agree that you can never be so sure!*


Congratulations!!  
Pidge is a little beauty.  

It's true, one never knows until an egg appears.

Our Rae Charles fooled us as well. She coos, dances, bows her head & fans her tail with delight when we walk into the room where the aviary is. 

We always thought she was a 'male' until one morning I found an egg on the floor of her cage. She doesn't sit on them, because she never knows where they are, as she's blind. 
I tried putting a small nest bowl in her cage & she became frantic, so I decided to just let the eggs roll where they may. In the four years we have had her, she has only laid about 3-4 sets of eggs. 

I think the last time Shi (Mr. Squeaks) was over we were discussing that it had been quite a while since she laid any eggs. Well, that streak has been broken, she laid an egg yesterday.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS, PidgieGirl, on FINALLY letting your humans know beyond a shadow of a doubt that you are, indeed, a hen!! You are very beautiful!

We humans don't always speak "pij" and, therefore, you have to instruct us, in no uncertain terms, whether you are male or female. An egg will do it!

You are truly loved and your humans are beside themselves! Take good care of your humans!   


Cindy: my congratulation to Rae "Charlie"...please give her hugs, kisses and scritches from me until I can do so myself when I see her again! She is such a LOVE!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

tsaurus ~

That is a lovely sight, your little pidgegirl on the worktop in her basket.

We have one who does all the male stuff and I was sure Chickpea was a 'he' until her flirtation with the pigeon in the next box... and the first egg.

Yes, as suggested, substitute eggs work well - keeps 'em from re-laying too soon. May want to give her a little calcium supplement too.

John


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone!  This has been very educational for me... I know it must seem so mediocre to all you pigeon gurus, but she's my first pidge and it's been very interesting and exciting to say the least. I'm gonna attempt to find a pet store with fake pigeon-sized eggs... kind of intimidated since it was hard enough to find any pet store with any pigeons at all here in hawaii (there was ONE store with a pair, I ended up finding a breeder). Lets just say I got lots of wierd looks when I asked about pigeons/doves as pets. If no luck, there's always ebay


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's been told here that some of the craft stores sell small eggs. You might try that. You can also order them from the pigeon supply stores.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

http://www.globalpigeon.com/

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/

http://www.jedds.com/

If the breeder you got the bird from is close, they might even give you two eggs. I'm sure they've got plenty...........


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Ooh craftstores, I didn't even think of that... I'll check it out... Or maybe if I can find some convincing smallish easter eggs??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Babysaurus, Pidgegirl is such a pretty girl. Very cute story, and yes, sometimes they are just so good at fooling folks  . I usually let my girl just
sit on her own, but things don't usually get real hot here. You can get either 
wood or plastic from a Pigeon Supply House:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

I tend to like the wood ones just because of the weight of them although
you could always put something in the plastic and glue the entry hole back 
up again. If you don't already have a calcium supplement on hand, you could order that along with the eggs. You may already know, but in case not, the indoor birds also require D3. Jedd's has a liquid calcium supplement called 
Cal Sure that D3 and Magnesium in it for better absorbtion that you can just 
add to her water.

Great pictures and very pretty pij.

fp


----------

